# Construiran tercer hotel mas grande de Lima



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Otro Libertador en Lima   

Cadena del Grupo Brescia construirá un hotel de lujo con 300 habitaciones en Lima, el tercero más grande de la capital.

Parece ser que la reciente adquisición del hotel Inkaland, en el Valle Sagrado de Urubamba en el Cusco, es solo el comienzo de una serie de inversiones por parte del grupo Brescia en el sector hotelero a través de Inversiones Nacionales de Turismo (Intursa), propietaria de la cadena de Hoteles Libertador.

El gerente general de la cadena, Pierre Berthier, anunció que a largo plazo planean estar en las principales ciudades donde haya afluencia turística extranjera. En este sentido, el siguiente paso es abrir un hotel de cinco estrellas en Lima en un máximo de dos años. Si bien no dio mayores detalles con respecto al monto de la inversión, el ejecutivo señaló que este será construido en uno de los tantos terrenos que posee el grupo en San Isidro, Miraflores o San Borja, y que tendrá 300 habitaciones. La construcción estaría a cargo de los Brescia, quienes serían los propietarios del inmueble que alquilarían a Intursa.


Cabe señalar que la cadena, que ya cuenta con diez hoteles en el país, posee uno de cuatro estrellas en Lima, específicamente en San Isidro, aunque mucho más pequeño que el que se planea construir.


Con respecto a la posibilidad de construir un hotel en Kuelap, Amazonas, señaló que por el momento no realizarían ninguna inversión debido a que la afluencia turística en la zona es aún muy baja (unos 20 o 30 visitantes por día) y se carece de infraestructura adecuada como aeropuerto y carreteras. En los primeros cuatro meses del año los ingresos de la cadena aumentaron en 17% con respecto al mismo período del 2004. La ocupabilidad promedio fue de entre 60% y 65%.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

EXCELENTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Si es de 300 dormitorios entonces sera una torre como la del Marriott. Espero que sea de un diseño bacan.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Si, lei la nota en dia 1 y espero que la obra empiece este año. Donde sugieren ustedes que este ubicado este nuevo hotel? 

Podria ser en ese terreno que esta al costado de la torre KPMG, con un buen diseño puede convertirse en otro hito para Lima.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Deberia estar al frente del Chocavento, en ese terreno entre el boulevard Dionisio Derteano y Canaval y Moreyra.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

No Bruno! taparia la vista de la chocavento, bueno no se, puede ser.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

guillermo said:


> No Bruno! taparia la vista de la chocavento, bueno no se, puede ser.


Mejor asi! Que sea una torre con cuatro lados, de un diseño mas bonito que el Chocavento. Ademas, si te das cuenta, todos los edificios estan a un solo lado de Canaval y Moreyra, tambien se deberian construir en el otro lado.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

En ese terreno que mencionas seria bacan un IMAX, para que no tape la vista de las torres.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

ojala que se construya junto a algunos de los nucleos constructivos de lima, y que tenga el diseño y la altura necesaria para ser considerado como uno de las construcciones certeras del año 2006.

seria bueno q alguien averigue otros datos mas del hotel y su ubicacion, de mi parte lo hare.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pues alguien tendria que llamar a Pierre Berthier, pero dudo que de muchos detalles, pues esta inversion no ha sido formalmente anunciada todavia.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Qué gran noticia! Ojalá que sea el preludio de una nueva fiebre constructora, como la que hubo a mediados de los años 90!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que chevere, los libertadores los hacen bonitos. Ojala que se expandan por todo Peru.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Pucha me parece que sería chevere ver este hotel cerca al KMPG pero la zona es muy congestionada en la tarde, no sé porqué me late que lo van a hacer frente al Chocavento.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

y ojalá pase de los 100 metros, si es posible que pase de los 110


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jeje..dudo que pase los 100 metros, son 300 dormitorios nomas.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ALGUN RENDER ???


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

skyperu34 said:


> ALGUN RENDER ???


Recien anunciaron el proyecto, no hay renders por el momento. En nota aparece la foto del hotel libertador en trujillo.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

ESO ES LO QUE LIMA NECESITA BUENOS HOTELONGOS PARA LOS TURISTAS,ALGO ES ALGO...


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Ufff que bién, el tercer hotel mas grande y cuales son los dos primeros????

Podría ser también San Borja, no todos los hoteles tienen que estar siempre en 
San Isidro, no??


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

cierto cuales sn los 2 primeros


----------

